

Show HN: Visual Invoice Design with Spot Invoice - fomojola
http://blog.ideasynthesis.com/2013/12/03/Visual-Invoice-Design-with-Spot-Invoice/

======
kunle
I'm biased as I'm related to the creator (he's my brother and co-founder) but
this is incredibly easy to use. We've used it at Hipmob to process all our
invoices (whenever a customer requests one).

Femi (the creator) is also super responsive so drop him a line if you have
feature requests! (fomojola@ideasynthesis.com)

------
jogzden
How would this stack up against something like Manager.io
([http://www.manager.io/](http://www.manager.io/)) which provides the same
functionality and more for free?

~~~
kunle
It doesn't really compete with Manager.io. Manager.io looks like a full suite
(just judging from reading the site) which isn't what this is for. This is
useful if you're a freelancer or consultant, or are in the market for new
invoicing software. It definitely won't replace your accounting system.

